# New Product Released....



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

*Price = £42.95 *

*Availablity = NOW*

*Link to item =* http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=10181

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Damn you Johnny-boy, I'm trying not to spend any more money before my holiday.

But after the pure comedy it provided us at the weekend, I just want one. Regardless of the excellent ability to wash the car!


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Reg Hollis said:


> Damn you Johnny-boy, I'm trying not to spend any more money before my holiday.
> 
> But after the pure comedy it provided us at the weekend, I just want one. Regardless of the excellent ability to wash the car!


If its as good as the Autobrite Lance, which i suspect is exactly the same then you have to Reg!


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

will there be options for other brand washers?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

steveo3002 said:


> will there be options for other brand washers?


Yes there will, watch this space.


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

Good man johnny, i need one of these.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Awesome JohnnyO! 

Any idea when you'll have these fitting a Lavor PW???...if this doesn't already?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Chris_330Ci said:


> Awesome JohnnyO!
> 
> Any idea when you'll have these fitting a Lavor PW???...if this doesn't already?


We have only got them in for the Karcher for the time being, this may change in the future.....

If you want one for the Lavor right now im sure Mark @ Autobrite can hook you up :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Aww crap more things to order Damm you Gaylord lol


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

ok chaps i have tidied this thread up... so lets keep the thread on track please.


----------

